# How to make mini pellia carpet with ss mesh?



## etane (May 14, 2012)

Hello:

I have an ADA 60F which has a base dimension in inches of 12x24. I want carpet about 12x6 up with mini pellia. 

First question. Suppose I buy a large sheet of ss mesh, how do I cut it to size?

Second question. Can I put the mini pellia on the bottom of the aquarium and then lay the mesh right on top of it? I think you can do this with moss but not sure if you can do that with pellia. 

Third question. My goal is to create carpet that is very low profile and low maintenance. This means it doesn't grow like crazy and shoot up tiny little leaves like HC does. And, I like the carpet to be very short and flat as possible. So, is mini pellia my best bet? 

Thanks.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Metal snips

2. You could but if you ever plan on pulling the stainless steel mesh up, the pelia will go with it. If your tank isn't filled yet, theres a method where you ground down the pelia/moss and sprinkle it where you want it to grow. Keep the tank humid by wrapping the top with saran wrap. Give it some light and in a few days you can fill the tank. The pelia should of stuck to the substrate/rocks by then.

3. No such thing as a low maintenance low profile carpet. Lol.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

nokturnalkid said:


> 1. Metal snips
> 
> 2. You could but if you ever plan on pulling the stainless steel mesh up, the pelia will go with it. If your tank isn't filled yet, theres a method where you ground down the pelia/moss and sprinkle it where you want it to grow. Keep the tank humid by wrapping the top with saran wrap. Give it some light and in a few days you can fill the tank. The pelia should of stuck to the substrate/rocks by then.
> 
> 3. No such thing as a low maintenance low profile carpet. Lol.


Thank you for your reply.

As I don't want to use substrate, I guess I can just put the mesh over the top of the pelia and have the pelia stuck to the mesh.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

Could use flame moss. Grows relatively slow and vertically. When it's grown in on a SS mesh, if you were to cut it evenly, it would look like a curly lawn and stay that way fairly long.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

no substrate, at all? what? weird. hm. well, maybe MP is your best bet...
mosses get kind of unruly for me... and they won't stay very low profile without regular trimming. The lowest profile plant I can think of would be HC, but i guess that won't work here. 

for securing your MP, it might be best to sandwich it. that way things are slightly more flexible.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I would attach it to rocks or slate tile pieces if you want to make a carpet.

Craig


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Aviation tin snips as everyone said. they range from $5-15 depending on the size, grip etc... If you arent familiar with metal cutters, they come directional (straight, left and right). if you aren't sure which ones to get, go for the straight ones.

Mini Pella is an awesome plant. No need to use ss mesh as you can easily crazyglue this to any flat surface like slate (per Craigthor) or ceramic tile. im sure home depot or big box store sells tile for $1 each. Just trim to size. Useful tip: The advantage to tile/slate over Stainless mesh is you can get rounded edges where the mesh cannot without potentially undoing the wire cloth. 

you have to understand that Pellia naturally grows outward and rounded. it will stay relatively low as it is a slow grower but it will eventually need trimming. when grown in full, it looks like a fluffy bush. Great for shirmp to forage in.

Good luck!


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Put plants over SS mesh and cover it with green mesh bath sponge. I will use 4"x4" SS mesh .When you have to trim it pull one by one them put them in a large bowl of water -plant will raise its leaves because will be in the water and you will be able to trim it very easy .That is what I'm doing with the moss in my shrimp tanks.


----------

